# Feeding Your Rabbit Q & A



## naturestee (Oct 4, 2006)

One of the most common questions people have is what they should feed their rabbits. There's no one right answer. Each rabbit is an individual and will respond differently to different foods. Some rabbits can't have veggies, others can't have alfalfa pellets, some gain weight easily while others always lose weight at the drop of a hat.Hopefully this will help answer some of your questions and help you learn how to make your rabbit's diet the best it can be for him.

If you'd like to read up more on rabbit nutrition and feeding recommendations, check out the threads in Bunny 101: 


Feeding Your Rabbit
Pellets
Hay: All About It (And how to get your rabbits to eat it)
Vegetables

*General guidelines

* - Rabbit intestines are designed to process large amounts of fiber. Too little fiber can result in problems with diarrhea or GI stasis. The best sources of fiber are hay and good quality pellets.

- Growing and breeding rabbits need more energy than non-breeding adult rabbits. However, young rabbits are more sensitive to carbohydrates so foods such as grains, fruits, and other treats should be very limited.

- Small breeds tend to have higher metabolisms and often require more food per pound than larger breeds.

- Long haired rabbits need more energy because of their constantly-growing fur. Too little protein or or energy could result in the rabbit using it's own muscles to provide the nutrients to grow the fur. Keep a close eye and make sure the rabbit is neither underweight nor overweight.

- Sick and elderly rabbits have higher energy requirements. 


*Hay

Do I need to feed hay?*
Yes. Hay is very healthy for rabbits and should always be available to them. It "scrubs out" their intestines, preventing problems with blockages, GI stasis, and diarrhea. It also helps to wear down those constantly growing teeth and keeps bored bunnies busy.

Breeders do not always feed hay because it's very difficult to clean up, especially with a large number of rabbits. In this case, it's more important to keep the rabbitries clean and prevent the spread of disease. 

*What hay should I feed?*
Young, growing rabbits can be fed alfalfa, although be cautious because it is very rich. Rabbits of all ages should be given a grass hay such as timothy, orchard grass, oat hay, or one of the many other types. Some rabbits will like certain types more than others. It's a good idea to feed multiple types if you can, because it encourages them to eat more.

Feed loose hay, not cubes, for a daily diet. Hay cubes often have sweeteners added and also might not wear the molars down as well as long-strand hay.

A small amount of alfalfa hay or a piece of hay cube can be fed as a healthy treat.

*Where can I get hay?*
Many pet stores carry small bags of timothy hay. However, these are expensive and are often dusty due to the extra handling and shipping. Or you can order hay in bulk online from Oxbow, American Pet Diner, and other hay companies. This often costs less per pound, even after you add in shipping, and it might be more fresh than a bag that's been sitting in the pet store for months.

An excellent option is to buy hay in bales from feed stores or farmers. Always inspect the hay to make sure there's no mold, it's not too dusty, doesn't have too many weeds, and is an appropriate grass hay. In some areas most of the hay available has a lot of alfalfa mixed in and might not be appropriate for rabbits.

If you're having trouble finding hay locally, check these sites: 
http://www.hayexchange.com/
http://content.fsa.usda.gov/haynet/default.asp

*My rabbit doesn't seem to like hay. How can I get him to eat more?*
Some rabbits prefer fresher, less dusty hay.If you're buying small bags of hay from a pet store, try buying better-quality bales or ordering in bulk from a company such as Oxbow. It's also a good idea to feed multiple types of hay. Some just aren't that thrilled with timothy, but might go head-over-heels for oat hay, brome, or one of the other types. Mixing several types of hay allows a rabbit to "forage" and often encourages them to eat more, plus since different hay types have different nutritional values (even hay grown indifferent soil types have different nutrients) it is a great part of a balanced diet.

Also, many rabbits love having hay in toys or different containers. Try putting it in cardboard boxes and tubes, tied up in paper lunch bags, stuffed into wicker balls or baskets, etc. Some rabbits prefer hay racks while others would rather have hay in their litterbox or on the floor. 

*Pellets

Do I need to feed pellets?*
Almost always yes, even if only a small amount to balance the rest of the rabbit's diet.. Pellets are designed to provide all the nutrients, including vitamins and minerals, that rabbits need. It's very difficult to provide a balanced diet without pellets. If your rabbit needs to have his pellets cut back due to health problems, keep feeding at least a tablespoon or two a day so he gets a little bit of the necessary nutrients.Also, switching from an alfalfa pellet to a timothy pellet can help manage many health problems for which pellet reductions are recommended such as obesity, cecotrope problems, and bladder sludge and stones. If you're interested in a no-pellet diet, I'll cover that later.

*What type of pellets should I feed?
*There's all sorts of different brands and types of rabbit pellets, some good, some decent, some horrible. Again, each rabbit is different. One rule is to only feed_ plain_ pellets, no treats added!

Rabbits that are growing or breeding should be fed a pellet with 16% protein and at least 18% fiber. More fiber is better as it will help keep the intestines moving properly. A lot of the best brands for this type of pellet are found at feed or farm stores.

Adult rabbits can be fed the same pellets as babies, but it's probably best to reduce the amount as they are rich. Some feed stores carry 15% protein maintenance pellets designed for that adult rabbits. Again, go for something with a decent amount of fiber. Some adult rabbits become sensitive to the extra, unneeded protein and get excess or mushy cecotropes (cecals).Other rabbits are prone to urinary tract infections, bladder sludge or stones, or need more fiber in their diets to help prevent intestinal problems. These rabbits should be fed a timothy-based pellet because they have less protein and calcium and more fiber.

Senior rabbits and those with chronic illnesses sometime have difficulties maintaining their weights. They may need alfalfa pellets again to help them keep their weight up. 

*How much pellets should I feed?
*Growing rabbits should be allowed unlimited pellets. For breeding rabbits, it's best to consult a knowledgeable breeder. Some recommend a larger amount of measured pellets, others free-feed.

I use the HRS guidelines as a basis for adults. They recommend feeding 1/4 to 1/2 cup of pellets per 6 lbs of body weight,depending on how much veggies are fed and the rabbit's metabolism. Keep an eye on your rabbit's weight and adjust the pellet amount as needed. Also, reducing pellets slightly can encourage a rabbit to eat more hay. 


*Vegetables

* *Do I have to feed vegetables?*
As long as you are feeding pellets, vegetables are not essential, although a rabbit diet with a large volume and variety of vegetables, unlimited hay and only a very limited amount of pellets can promote healthy GI tracts and teeth among other benefits. However, some rabbits are sensitive to certain veggies, while others can't tolerate any. Vegetables are crucial if you are not feeding pellets, and it's very important to feed a large amount of several different types.

*Important tips:*
-Start slowly. Only give a small piece of any new vegetable, once a day for several days before you increase the amount.Even rabbits that are fine with other vegetables may get problems such as gas or diarrhea from certain veggies. Not all rabbits will be able to tolerate vegetables either. Each rabbit has different dietary needs. 

- Be especially careful with rabbits under the age of six months, as diarrhea in young rabbits can quickly become fatal. Many owners wait until their rabbits are older before they start introducing vegetables.

- Just because we can eat it doesn't mean a rabbit can or should. Print off one of the many safe vegetable lists available (such as The Rabbit Menu) and use it to help you shop. When in doubt, don't feed it!

- If you are feeding veggies as large part of the daily diet, try to feed at least three types of leafy greens a day. If you can, rotate some of the vegetables so they're not eating the same few things week in and week out. Don't make big changes, just small ones such as switching one veggie at a time.

- Carrots are high in sugar, so feed them sparingly and more as a treat.

- Some veggies have high calcium levels. Although the amount of calcium in fresh vegetables is much lower than in dried foods such as alfalfa, these vegetables may not be appropriate for rabbits with bladder sludge/calcium sensitivity problems. 

*As long as they're on a safe list, does it matter what veggies I feed?*
It depends. Obviously you shouldn't feed something that you know your rabbit is sensitive to. And if he's prone to gas problems, avoid veggies like broccoli that are common culprits. If vegetables are a regular, significant part of your rabbit's diet then you should feed at least three different leafy green veggies per day, plus occasional non-leafy veggies like carrots, snowpeas, broccoli, etc. Also, it's a good idea to feed at least one veggie a day that is a good source of Vitamin A. Leaf lettuce, parsley, canned pumpkin, and carrots are good examples, and there are more on this list:
http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html

If your rabbit has problems with bladder stones or sludge, it's still okay to feed veggies with high calcium contents (kale, collard greens, mustard greens) as the water content helps to flush it out of the system. However, you might want to feed them in smaller amounts to be sure. This list shows the calcium content of many veggies:
http://www.carrotcafe.com/f/calevel.html

*I heard lettuce is bad for rabbits. Is that true?
*For the most part, this is a myth. Iceberg lettuce does often cause problems, but that's because it's essentially crunchy water. Even if your rabbit tolerates Iceberg lettuce it's not a good idea to feed it because it doesn't provide much nutrition at all.

Dark green lettuces such as green or red leaf, romaine, and endive are fine. They provide essential nutrients such as Vitamin A and are usually available year round, so they make great additions to a rabbit diet.

*Treats*
*
What treats can I feed my rabbit?
*For one, I don't recommend buying treat sat a pet store except for alfalfa hay or hay cubes. Pet store treats are usually crammed full of sugar and many of them, such as seed-laden treat sticks, are larger than what a Flemish Giant should get in a week.

Most rabbits love small treats like rolled oats (Quaker Old Fashioned Oats), raisins, canned pumpkin, safe fruit, alfalfa, or hay cubes. Feed only a small amount at a time, no more than once a day but preferably less often. Be very careful with young, growing rabbits as they are more prone to upsets. 

List of safe fruits: 
http://www.rabbit.org/care/fruits.html

Be aware that some rabbits are sensitive to sugars and should not get any treats at all. Usually they end up as excess or mushy cecals.

*Supplements

Does my rabbit need a salt block or mineral block?
*No. Your rabbit's necessary salt and minerals should come from it's pellets, or if you're not feeding pellets then from the large, varied amount of veggies you are feeding. Many rabbits do not even like salt licks, although some will eat them to the point of dehydration.

*Does my rabbit need a vitamin supplement?
*No. The vitamins should come from the pellets and/or the veggies. As in humans, vitamin supplements are often not absorbed as well as naturally occurring vitamins. It's far better to ensure that the rabbit is getting adequate nutrition from it's food.

*The No-Pellet Diet

I read that pellets can be bad for rabbits. Is that true?*
For the most part, no. Some rabbits with health problems need temporary, or even permanent, no-pellet diets. However this is not to be undertaken lightly. Feeding pellets ensures that your rabbit is getting at least some of all the necessary vitamins and minerals.It's very difficult to feed a rabbit properly without any pellets.

*How should I feed my rabbit if I'm not going to feed pellets?*
First, do lots of research. Talk to a good rabbit-savvy vet who understands nutrition and read up on rabbit diets, their needs, and the nutrient content of different vegetables. If your rabbit is sensitive to vegetables or is very picky, then you can not do a no-pellet diet. 

There's no "magic vegetable" that will provide all the necessary nutrients so you'll need to feed a large number of several different vegetables every day. Common recommendations are to feed the rabbit a pile of veggies as big as it's body every day. The veggies should be mainly leafy greens, at bare minimum three different types of leafy greens. More variety is better, and it's also better to choose from different families of plants. Make sure you're feeding at least one veggie that is a good source of Vitamin A, and also feed some veggies with a decent calcium content. A diet too low in calcium has been linked to weak bones in rabbits which increases the likelihood of a broken bone. This is can happen in both young rabbits and adults.

You should also look at feeding a small amount of fruit daily to add more vitamins and antioxidants. Berries such as blueberries and strawberries are good vitamin sources, and citrus fruits like oranges provide Vitamin C.

It's also important to feed several different types of hay.Different types of hay, and even hay grown on different soil types,will have different nutrition. Feeding several types balances out any deficiencies that one might have and also encourages the rabbit to eat more. It might be a good idea to feed a small amount of alfalfa too.

*What about a hay-only diet?*
No. It is not possible for a rabbit to get all his necessary nutrition from hay. It's just like a human living off of only rice. Nutritional deficiencies will occur.

*Do you have any questions? Please ask!*


----------



## Pipp (Jan 18, 2007)

:bunnydance:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 6, 2007)

so I make up the best green sald for the kids...:clover:

15 differnt greens
a plumb tomato
a yellow zuchini
green seedless grapes
a granny smith apple
a bannana
raddishes
carrots
raw red potatoe
red lettuce
green peppers
snap peas
snow peas
green beans
and 2 cups of oatmeal (un-cooked)
one big hug, and
lots of luv

and the 10 birds 3 buns and the chinchilla LOVE IT

I usually make it 3 times a week for the kids and it last 2 days...

and I also add corn, peas, hard boiled eggs, and pasta for the birds, but not the buns

they love it..

and once a week I make a VERY WEAK pepermint tea caffiene free and they love it.. the "good" vet said it is good for the respiritory and digestive system of all the animals I have.
except the dog, he gets cooked beef, chicken , ham and rice,along with oatmeal, and veggies 3 times a week on top of his normal dryfeed. and lots of cookies!

I also grow green hay and wheat grass for my kids, the buns love it and so do the birds. they only get it once a week, green hay for one one week and then wheAt grass the next week.

I tried doing sprouts but I decided against it becasue I was afraid of the mould...
I buy them sometimes though..

just thought I would share!

Natalie &amp; The Flock


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2007)

Please don't feed potatoes or green beans to your rabbits. They are on all the "Don't Feed This To Rabbits" lists. Then just make sure that the rabbits only get very small bits of the fruits, sweet veggies like carrots, zucchini and oats. Those are treat foods for them and too much can upset their stomachs.

Other than that it looks great.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 6, 2007)

there are only small pieces of fruit and not much... most of the oats go to the bottom, and I didnt know they cant have potatoe or green beans, I have been feeding them foryears...

the bunny menu, says the potatoe sprouts are bad, didnt know about the rest of it!

I will stop now though!

Thank you!


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 1, 2007)

I know this may sound a bit weird but things to help keep teeth trim

can he eat dog bones?

we used to feed them to our hamsters for their teeth

I have apple sticks but he does not sem to like them to to much

the other day I found it on the floor under his hutch either he is trying to tell me something or he was just playing with it

Kathy


----------



## naturestee (Mar 1, 2007)

I've heard of a few people using dog biscuits,but I wouldn't recommend it. Hamsters are omnivores and will eat insects and meat in the wild when they can. Rabbits are strict herbivores and should not get dog treats that are likely to have meat. Plus those biscuits are usually made with lots of carbs, which could upset a bunny stomach.

Hay should go a long way to keeping teeth worn down.

Aside from that, what other toys have you tried? Untreated wicker baskets and balls are very popular with my crew, as are untreated mini grapevine wreaths. Different rabbits have different tastes, so try new things until you find a few he likes.


----------



## bouncy_weasel (Mar 5, 2007)

do any of you know what would happen if you were to feed a rabbit trix? I am not trying to screw up this thread. Pleasedon't ban me just for saying this. I started think about this a few days ago and it has been in the back of my mind ever since. I can't find the answers on search engines so I came to this forum. I also have no friends or family who own rabbits. so seriously,what the heck happens when you feed a rabbit trix?:shock:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 5, 2007)

You mean as a treat? It's really sugary, so it could possibly give the rabbit diarrhea.


----------



## bouncy_weasel (Mar 6, 2007)

no risk of serious injury and/or death?


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 6, 2007)

do not take a chance with your bunnies life


----------



## naturestee (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, how much is being fed? One piece as a treat might upset the stomach, while a whole handful could make the rabbit very sick.

Diarrhea can lead to death, especially if the rabbit is young (under 6months). Intestinal issues are not minor with rabbits- they can be very dangerous.


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you for having a page about food, I have been very strict with vegetables and heard that water based veges are not good but I see you can feed them cucumber and dark green lettuce. Does that include rocket? This means that I can start introducing more to Fidget's already good diet. 



Thank you!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 9, 2007)

I just looked it up, what you call rocket is what we call arugula. It is safe to feed.

Cucumber is technically a fruit, and that's how I feed it.Only small pieces occasionally, not larger amounts daily like I would with a safe leafy green.

The only watery veggie I've heard of as being a problem is iceberg lettuce. There are more problems from the gassy veggies which some rabbits can't tolerate- cabbage, broccoli, rappini, etc.


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you very much. I am sure Fidget will be happy to eat other things now except for Carrots and Apple!


----------



## Penny-Rabbit (Apr 24, 2007)

that recipe sounds cute, but i was just wondering, why cant they eat chocolate, potatos, or green beans


----------



## Haley (Apr 24, 2007)

Rabbits are very sensitive and cant have anything too surgary, starchy etc. A rabbit's diet should be made up of good quality pellets, fresh hay (alfalfa orÂ timothy), water and fresh vegetables. Anything beyond that is a "treat" and should be given in limited quantities.

Here as the HRS suggested veggies:

Alfalfa, radish & amp; clover sprouts
Basil
Beet greens (tops)*
Bok choy
Broccoli (mostly leaves/stems)*
Brussels sprouts
Carrot & carrot tops*
Celery
Cilantro
Clover
Collard greens*
Dandelion greens and flowers (no pesticides)*
Endive*
Escarole
Green peppers
Kale (!)*
Mint
Mustard greens*
Parsley*
Pea pods (the flat edible kind)*
Peppermint leaves
Raddichio
Radish tops
Raspberry leaves
Romaine lettuce (no iceberg or light colored leaf)*
Spinach (!)*
Watercress*
Wheat grass

(!)=Use sparingly. High in either oxalates or goitrogens and may be toxic in accumulated quantities over a period of time

And again, hereÂ is a link to suggested fruits,which should be given sparingly.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 24, 2007)

Penny Rabbit, chocolate is toxic to most animals, including dogs and cats. Not to mention the sugar could easily overload a rabbit's digestive system and cause diarrhea. Here's a thread about Honeypot's Charlie, who had to be rushed to the vet after eating chocolate:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20257&amp;forum_id=16

I think raw potatoes are also poisonous, not to mention way way way too starchy. I'm not sure about green beans, I think they just tend to cause a lot of gas problems.

There are so many veggies that they can eat, there's really no need to try anything that's not on one of the "safe lists."


----------



## Orchid (Feb 18, 2008)

The Rabbit menu link...says its not being found...just an FYI


----------



## Lindiwe (Feb 23, 2009)

At what age do my bunnies become "adult" and stop growing. They are Netherland Dwarf-types (pretty sure they're not pure-bred though), and just over three months old.

I want to know at what point I should stop giving them unlimited pellets...


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 26, 2009)

whew,i better read on,the thread gotta be better than the answer:nerves1,james waller


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 26, 2009)

cucumber is a vegtable and always will be ,.i love this website,but i cannot change peoples bad habits,but i will try ,i can agree with some things however,but other stuff sounds midevil,wow:rollseyes:nerves1,james waller


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 26, 2009)

bull.-ony,,,james waller


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 26, 2009)

pipp,.wow,.did you read this stuff,wow i am:nerves1h34r2,james waller


----------



## Pipp (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL! Well lately I'm leaning towards only very tiny amounts of pellets and lots of hay, grass and a very large variety of veggies, so this post could use updating to emphasis that, but the info in the thread largely seems correct, or at least its the House Rabbit standards. 

But a lot of people don't agree on diets, there will always be other opinions. 

Not sure what you're protesting in particular. I've just skimmed it. :? 

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 26, 2009)

Lindiwe wrote:


> At what age do my bunnies become "adult" and stop growing. They are Netherland Dwarf-types (pretty sure they're not pure-bred though), and just over three months old.
> 
> I want to know at what point I should stop giving them unlimited pellets...



The small breeds stop growing sooner than the large ones, so I'd probably go through puberty and the like and start decreasing at around eight months old. 

I think Flemish Giants grow until they're 18 months or something like that but dwarfs are done at 10 months. My 5 an 6 lb guys all seemed to have amazing growing spurts at a year or so, though. (Mind you they were mostly growing outwards).  

A lot is also up to the individual bunny, whether they're they're active rabbits or cage potatoes, big or little appetites, if they're naturally thin or getting tubby, etc.. 

Best to play that by ear.


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 26, 2009)

I just read it thoroughly, and Angela (Naturestee) is seems her usual dead-on self to me.  

And yup, cucumber is technically a fruit (as is tomato), because it has seeds. It's a science thing. 


sas


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 26, 2009)

and the debate goes on,..is pluto a planet???,,,rrrr..james waller


----------



## naturestee (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,it would help me understand what your concerns are if you would say what they are. Everyone has different opinions on what exactly should be fed to rabbits and I try to take a lot of things into account. I've also found that food has to be tailored to each rabbit. What's good for one could make another sick. For example, one of my rabbits can't tolerate pellets but can eat huge amounts of just about every veggie she tries, while other rabbits get diarrhea from any veggies but do well with pellets.

As for the vegetable vs. fruit arguement, I'm a trained botanist. Fruit= mature ovary containing seeds, and in technical/scientific literature this includes cucumber, tomatoes, squash, and others that our culture labels as vegetables because they're not as sweet. They are often more sugary or starchy than the stems or leaves that we would feed our rabbits, so I prefer to feed them as fruits. You can call it whatever you want to call it as long as you keep the nutritional content in mind.


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 2, 2009)

There is never anything about Lemon Tree or their branches.

Does anyone know if Buns can have them to chew on? I have a huge Lemon Tree (no Spikes/thorns) out the back and would love to give my buns a branch to chew but just can't find anything to tell me if I can or not...

Hhmmm maybe I should ask this in a thread all of it's own.

Nik


----------



## naturestee (Mar 2, 2009)

I haven't ever seen citrus trees listed on safe twigs lists, so I wouldn't. It's pretty common for one part of a plant to be bad while the other isn't. For example, peaches are fine but peach twigs are usually on the "no" lists.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

*james waller wrote: *


> bull.-ony,,,james waller


umm, James, before you start throwing stones, I'd look closely at what you yourself write in some of the threads. IMO, you have some outdated opinions on rabbits too.
I also don't like it when people seem to think that their, and only their, opinions are the right ones. ALWAYS qualify your own opinions, what works for your rabbits may not work for others, and vice versa.
(and no, I don't agree with everything in this thread either, but I don't call other's opinions BS just because I don't think they're right.)


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I haven't ever seen citrus trees listed on safe twigs lists, so I wouldn't. It's pretty common for one part of a plant to be bad while the other isn't. For example, peaches are fine but peach twigs are usually on the "no" lists.


There's a reference on the HRS website (http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/chewing.html) about peach tree twigs etc: 
"Fruit tree branches, such as, apricot and peach are toxic while attached to the tree but not after they're cut and dried (a month or more). Lisa McSherry and Rusty Fayter, who package The Busy Bunny baskets, share this research. Another tip they offer for your bunny's safety is to keep your purchases of imported baskets limited to willow, the only basket material not sprayed with pesticide."

On this list http://earthhome.tripod.com/saferab.html they mention lime (which is related to lemon, and also a citrus fruit) as being safe for chewing.


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for that naturestee and hazel-mom 

I think to be on the safe side I will just not give it to them. There are other trees in the yard so will research them and see if they are suitable.

Nik


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Mar 4, 2009)

lemon tree,branches,big and little,.--is this california type weather??..i am stuck in washington,.i have access to apple,plum,pear,etc .no lemon tree,s,..good question can rabbits chew on lemon tree branches??-my guess is yes,-if-they can eat lemons then.??-one way to find out is if you see other rabbits running around orchards,..wouldn,t you think?? i would think!!- there are no-no,s to keep rabbits away from because they may eat certain things that may not be good for them,.just an example,..potato-(russets)-my cotton tail likes them ,,yet sweet potato,potato leaves/or plant is a no-no to eat-,.ie...part of the night shade family.,,they like tomatoes but the plant is deadly,..go figure,..apples are good,but seeds are arsenic,,go figure---hey peaches,apricots,are all good,..never a dumb question,.when it comes to rabbits,just observe them,/their habits,you will develope a good base for yourself and them,..chewing is a requirement for animals like rabbits and rats,,because their teeth constantly grow,must be controlled by chewing,-and twigs/branches/etc.make for for good toys,...-watch out for the eyes/don,t want an injury,,...sincerely james waller [email protected]


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Mar 4, 2009)

amen,.thank you,.i finally got a rise out of someone,..i ammethodically slow at accepting other peoples opinions/suggestions,.i raise exotics,.and i have taken on specialist which i find amazingly stupid,.i challenge them/and take them out of their comfort zone,then and only then do i accept or deny them,...there is an old saying:.when one lives in the state of missouri,..they say :show me/.,.there are important questions on this website concerning peoples pets,/i am bothered by the abstract to the questions,- i try to keep it simply/there is something to be said for simplicity/..i like to pick on the specialist because a couple of them were directly responsible for the death of one my lagamorphs/,correction:.no matter where you gather the info the responsibility/safety of your pet is up to you--and--i can notemphasis this enough!!,.i do not mean to offend anyone,or accept everything,..sincerely james waller


----------



## PipT (Mar 26, 2009)

Are Rabbits able to be fed corn/maize? Have read in some publications that corn should be avoided yet in most pet stores this is included in the muesli mix for rabbits.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Mar 27, 2009)

*PipT wrote: *


> Are Rabbits able to be fed corn/maize? Have read in some publications that corn should be avoided yet in most pet stores this is included in the muesli mix for rabbits.


though,corn not be part of a regimental diet,it won,t kill them,and gives them teeth something to do,.pet stores hirefor minimum wage,not iq,s./my buns don,t care for corn kernal or otherwise/corn is considered a carbohydrate,for energy,..kinda like the carrot myth,,use as a treat-.sincerely [email protected]


----------



## Talula Belle (Apr 29, 2009)

I wanted to know if it can be bad for a rabbit to be on a timothy hay pellet and consume a lot of timothy hay. I read that they have to have alfalfa pellets in there diet or either the hay. I am concerned about long term health and are pellets you get from a feed store bad for pet rabbits?


----------



## pla725 (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't give my rabbits pellets. I stopped giving them pellets about ayear ago. One of my rabbits got severe bladder sluddge. I figured it would difficult to keep from taking pellets from her partner. I just weaned everyone off the pellets and just give them hay.

Alfalfa pellets aren't good for adult rabbits. If you do give pellets give in moderation. I would use a good commercial grade pellet like Oxbow or Kaytee. Also get the kind without the little tid bits. This is mostly alfalfa based.


----------



## MissKissKiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if Marigolds are safe to give? I thought they might of been a dangerous plant. But I seen some packaged in Hay at the pet store. Anyway I have some growing at home. Should I let my buns try some?


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, and no. Depends on what marigolds you are growing.
If they are "pot marigolds" (Calendula) they are perfectly safe.
If they are of one of the other species that are also called marigold, they may or may not be safe.


----------



## Nibbles96 (Aug 6, 2009)

My rabbit, Nibbles, isn't eating his timothy hay! Since I know hay is party of their diet, should I get orchard grass or oat hay and mix it in with the timothy? If so which kind do you think is better?


----------



## Flashy (Aug 6, 2009)

I would suggest trying lots of different types of hay, but also suggest that you get his teeth checked out in case there is a medical reason he isn't eating hay (such as molar spurs). It might be worth making a thread about this then you will probably get more help and support 

If you do make a thread could you maybe explain more about the diet Nibbles is on, and also input and what his output looks like too, and how he is in himself.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 10, 2009)

*Nibbles96 wrote: *


> My rabbit, Nibbles, isn't eating his timothy hay! Since I know hay is party of their diet, should I get orchard grass or oat hay and mix it in with the timothy? If so which kind do you think is better?


It really doesn't matter - grass hay is essentially all the same, as far as nutrition is concerned. That said, they must taste very different to bunnies, as Scone won't touch timothy either. He loves orchard grass and brome hay, and also Peter's Meadow Mix (a mixture of hays from Marshall Pet Products). Oat hay seems to be mainly for digging in, so I view it as a toy more than a food. 

Try Nibbles on some other kinds of grass hays, and see what he likes. No need to mix them - Nibbles would just pick the orchard grass out from the timothy, and leave the timothy behind. That's natural behavior, actually - rabbits in the wild are selective grazers, and wander the fields picking out one kind of leaf from another. 

I usually keep bags of different kinds of hays, and scatter the different kinds in different places. Scone seems to like the variety, and hunting for just the right kind of hay he's craving at any given moment.


----------



## Luca (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey there, im wondering about cutting pellets out of my rabbits diet. But im not sure what quantities and which fruits/veggies/grass would balance out the nutrients.


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 1, 2009)

approx how many cups of fresh veggies should i feed a day? (mini rex)


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 1, 2009)

The House Rabbit Society recommends at least 2 cups chopped vegetables per 6 lbs.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Sep 1, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> The House Rabbit Society recommends at least 2 cups chopped vegetables per 6 lbs.


That doesn't mean you have to chop the vegetables, it's just the equivalent


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## bunnyqueen101 (Sep 5, 2009)

what type of veggies should i feed my bunny. i only feed it a tiny piece of apple and banana some carrot and lots of brocoli.

btw is silver beet tops poisonous to bunnys.

bunnyqueen101


----------



## Orchid (Sep 27, 2009)

I found this, I guess to make it easy to keep the ok list on your phone...

http://www.rabbit.org/graphics/homepage/bunnyshoppinglist.jpg


----------



## Malexis (Oct 22, 2009)

I know rabbits can have apple branches, but does any one know about walnut tree branches? (my sister has an apple tree, we have a walnut tree)
Also does anyone know how i should go about giving them (if walnut trees are ok) to her? Do i need to wash them, bake them, or what? Thanks!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Oct 23, 2009)

I would NOT give walnut branches to your rabbits. Walnut contains juglone, which is toxic to many plants, and is known to cause allergic reactions in humans and livestock, particularly horses.


----------



## Malexis (Oct 31, 2009)

I forgot i asked this question.. woops. But thanks for your answer! Thought i'd ask since we have them, but dont wanna risk it. I'm gonna get some apple branches this week and try those then.
Thanks!


----------



## Nigelino (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anone ever thoroughly cook the food they give there bunnies, or is it better for them to eat it raw?



Kredyt


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Nov 17, 2009)

Although it is acceptable to feed cooked "baby food" when they are sick or not eating on their own, it is much better for them to eat raw food.

Exerpts from http://www.smallanimalchannel.com/rabbits/rabbit-diet/fresh-rabbit-food-tips.aspx :
"Although we might prefer cooked broccoli over raw or vice versa, donât give your rabbit this option. âRabbits are capable of digesting raw vegetables and plant materials; they are not designed to digest cooked food,â says Susan Smith, professor of nutritional sciences at the University of Wisconsin.Cooking also reduces a foodâs fiber content and nutrient value â both important components of a healthy rabbitâs diet, according to Smith.

Fresh, raw veggies offer your rabbit variety and nutrition. âFrozen, canned or cooked vegetables will not provide your rabbit companion with the nutrition and fiber he needs,â Pierce said."


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 16, 2010)

Granted Corn is not good for rabbits, but how about the occasional bits of Popcorn?

My nightly snack is home made hot air popcorn, and the rabbits are sooooo inquisitive about it, that I really want to give them some, would it be ok, to give them a piece or to every so often? I don't add salt or butter or anything onto it.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 18, 2010)

From what I've read, the problem with corn (and popcorn) is the skin.It's indigestible to rabbits and can cause blockages in their digestive system.

Scroll down to the bottom of the page: http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/diet.html

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, so I guess not even the fluffy part of the popcorn then...
Too bad for them, I guess I will just not eat it around them.
Thanks.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 18, 2010)

Nah. The fluffy part should be fine. The skins (or hulls) are the problem. Just remember it's a treat, so should be fed in small quantities.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you,

Yeah just a treat, but I think it would be a savored treat to have a couple of fluffy parts of popcorn every so often. Since when I eat it they keep trying to get in the bowl.


----------



## Babsbunny (Jan 31, 2010)

I have only heard that apple tree sticks are okay. 

I once saw Willow branches can be given as a chew stick, but I am not sure about that. Aspirin is derived from a certain kind of willow bark, so I would personally steer clear of willow.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Jan 31, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend this to anyone except someone with a sick, underweight rabbit: I fed my rabbit Kaytee Fiesta food and the treats on a stick DAILY. When he was deathly sick, he weighed just under 2 lbs when his normal weight 3-4 lbs. So, only use fatty foods when your bun desperately needs it. Otherwise, the foods i just listed aren't really supposed to be part of a bun's diet.


----------



## Slpmail (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi!

My first bunny is a very picky eater. (I don't know what she ate before I adopted her.) I was wondering if anyone has some advice on how I can persuade her to eat her veggies. She loves her hay. She picks through her pellets for the seeds and other stuff besides the pellets (I tried the plain pellets but she just ignored it all.) But the only veggie she eats is carrots - and that only once in a while. I've read up on what's good for her and I've tried a large variety but no luck. And if I don't give her the pellet mix, she'd just start on the baseboard trim 

Any hints for a picky bunny?


----------



## kacyrenee (Mar 2, 2010)

I feed my rabbit a variety of timothy hay pellets, varieties of hay, and fresh fruits and veggies.. But no matter how much I feed him (I feel like his portions are huge) he always acts like he is starving and basically attacks when I put more food in. I don't want to overfeed him because he is already a little chubby! What are the proper rations for around a 4 pound rabbit a little over a year old? :? And if I'm overfeeding, how/what do I cut back?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 2, 2010)

*Slpmail wrote:*


> My first bunny is a very picky eater. (I don't know what she ate before I adopted her.) I was wondering if anyone has some advice on how I can persuade her to eat her veggies. She loves her hay. She picks through her pellets for the seeds and other stuff besides the pellets (I tried the plain pellets but she just ignored it all.) But the only veggie she eats is carrots - and that only once in a while. I've read up on what's good for her and I've tried a large variety but no luck. And if I don't give her the pellet mix, she'd just start on the baseboard trim



I've got one of those, but you're lucky, mine won't eat hay, only veggies. And pellets. I did get her to eat the Timothy pellets though. I mixed at least three brands together and gradually reduced amount of the one(s) she shouldn't eat while increasing the one she should eat and she gradually adjusted. 

I had to put my foot down. Pipp's been officially diagnosed with SBS -- Spoiled Bunny Syndrome -- which I can attest really does exist. Bunnies are masters at taking advantage of soft-hearted owners. That still hasn't worked with hay, though. I think she would starve herself first. 

Does she like grass? If she eats some pulled or fresh grass (not cuttings), she may realize that veggies are pretty cool too. Will she eat carrot tops? 

She's probably pretty healthy on the hay, as long as you're giving her enough of it, which should protect your baseboards, too. Pet store bags are woefully inadequate. Bunnies can (and should) munch on hay all day. Its entertainment and nutrition. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 2, 2010)

*kacyrenee wrote: *


> I feed my rabbit a variety of timothy hay pellets, varieties of hay, and fresh fruits and veggies.. But no matter how much I feed him (I feel like his portions are huge) he always acts like he is starving and basically attacks when I put more food in. I don't want to overfeed him because he is already a little chubby! What are the proper rations for around a 4 pound rabbit a little over a year old? :? And if I'm overfeeding, how/what do I cut back?


I've got one of those, too. (I think I have or have had one of everything).  

Mister is a fur shark mini-rex who acts like every meal is his last. He approaches me mouth wide open, teeth first. 

Mister can and does seriously go through a half a flake of hay every day. I'd make sure I was buying a variety of hay by the bale and just let him at it. I've got a big litter box with hay piled up on one side, and I have a carrier stuffed with it for emergencies, and he plows through it.

He also shares a daily salad the size of the one in my avatar with his girlfriend. Poor Darry used to be a slow eater, she'd leisurely eat her salad all day. Now she has to grab as much as possible as soon as possible or go without!

If he's chunky, you're going to have to cut back on the pellets and take your lumps.  He should only get a few tablespoons full. 

But I'd find a farm or equestrian source if you don't already have one and fill him with hay. 

Mister is still 'jaws', but he's not as bad as he used to be. 

Exercise is really key, too. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 2, 2010)

PS: Please note that this thread has been pinned on top of the forum, and as pinned threads are usually announcements, the Moderators have missed a lot of the questions. Thus there is some good information in this thread, but also some not-so-good info that was never corrected. Be forewarned.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 2, 2010)

*Slpmail wrote: *


> Any hints for a picky bunny?


Try stronger flavored greens like parsley, cilantro and kale. Odd as it seems, many buns go crazy for them. When Scone's had bouts of stasis over the years it's often taken one of those to entice him back to eating. 

I should say that kale is high in calcium, so be careful of feeding very large quantities. When Scone had his kidney stones last year I had to cut out the kale entirely.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's the deal: my buns don't get veggies much. They've never had parsley before. So, I bought a small bundle of it at the grocery store. Just read that it can't be fed in high amounts. Please elaborate on "small amounts". I want to use up the parsley before it goes bad but I don't want my bun to get sick either. Ayudame por favor.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 13, 2010)

If they have never had a certain vegetable before, you need to start with just 1 piece each. Then observe, and if they seem to tolerate it (no poopy butt) you can give them a piece again next day.
When you've done that for a few days, and there are no problems, you can give them more the next day. Slowly up the amount over several days, and if things keep going well, you should be fine.

I give mine about 6-7 stalks every time, twice a day. She is fine with that.


----------



## Lunaraine (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi i would like to ask about my rabbit's diet. She is 2months old. And currently i am only feeding her alfalfa hay, mixed with a bit of oat hay and hagen rabbit pellets.

I was told in another forum that i should not introduce her to any vegetables at this point to avoid diarrhea. Is this true? Because im very tempted to let her try some carrots i have in the fridge >_<


----------



## Pipp (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd introduce her to bits of veggies as well as a little grass hay, and maybe better pellets than Hagen, depending on which Hagen product you're feeding her. 

Would it be too much trouble to post the contents along with the protein, fiber, calcium and fat counts?

sas :thanks:


----------



## Lunaraine (Mar 14, 2010)

I really wish to post the ingredients, but im afraid i have thrown away the package  i'll try to come up with the ingredients if i see it online. 

Is there any other pellets that you would recommend? Tho Oxbow is very good, but its very very expensive here in Malaysia


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2010)

I couldn't find the ingredients online, which is always suspicious. I know some of their products are better than others. 

I'm not sure what other brands are available in Malaysia, maybe somebody in the Malaysia area forum will know. Always good to connect to other people in your area regardless..  

As long as you're feeding her a lot of different types of hay, grasses and introducing her to veggies and other safe plants, she's fine with even not-so-great pellets. 

At her age, she gets to eat as much of everything as she wants, including pellets, although encourage the hay. (Just introduce new things very slowly). She's a growing girl! 

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Lunaraine (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot pipp~ you have given a lot of good advice.. I might want to swap to this. A friend owns a petshop here, and she is selling this show rabbit feed. Have a look at it - http://www.petshack.com.my/webshaper/store/viewProd.asp?pkProductItem=738, if you think its ok i might swap to this. Actually i just got off from a few rabbit forums.. a lot did say Hagen isnt recommended. So yeah i really would want to swap for the best.

Here are some available pellets here in malaysia:

- Hagen
- Oxbow (A little out of my league.. its really pricey here)
- Beh & yo Show rabbit Feed
- Prestige line
- Britter Bunny
- Kaytee Forti Diet
- Vitakraft <-- so many in this line

Which would you guys reccommend..


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lunaraine wrote: *


> Thanks a lot pipp~ you have given a lot of good advice.. I might want to swap to this. A friend owns a petshop here, and she is selling this show rabbit feed. Have a look at it - http://www.petshack.com.my/webshaper/store/viewProd.asp?pkProductItem=738, if you think its ok i might swap to this. Actually i just got off from a few rabbit forums.. a lot did say Hagen isnt recommended. So yeah i really would want to swap for the best.
> 
> Here are some available pellets here in malaysia:
> 
> ...



The one in the link is Beh & Yo, the ingredients look good for a growing rabbit -- high protein, high fat, passable fiber count and added nutrients, all the need vitamins.

Kaytee is livable, but not great. 

Britter Bunny looks like a treat food. 

I think all the Vitakraft is dicey, it has all sorts of junk in it. 

There are a few brands and a rundown of their contents in the Library. The post should also tell you what to look for -- high fiber, protein counts, etc. (I would like to add Hagen and any other to this list). 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12160&forum_id=17


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Lunaraine (Mar 15, 2010)

I would probably settle for Beh & Yo's show rabbit feed. They have some pretty good feedback  thanks


----------

